
I Am Going to Take Bitcoin and Cryptocurrencies Mainstream - Bitdalf
I am the founder of a very new bootstrapped startup called BitYOLO. BitYOLO is started with a very simple goal of getting people in the habit of using bitcoin. Just like any national currency, once people have bitcoin in their wallets and hands, they are bound to use it. And once they use it and understand how easy it makes their life, they will spread the message, getting more people to use it. And for that, I believe giving people Bitcoin as rewards is the best way to go forward.<p>BitYOLO is an online service that earns you Bitcoin everytime you shop, search, find, listen, learn, subscribe online. The website is www.bityolo.io We do this by sharing a part of our earnings, usually 40% to 82% with our users.<p>We earn money through affiliate earnings from our partner online stores. As of right now, we have pre approval from 200+ online stores which will be LIVE on on our service. Right now, we are in testing phase of our product. BitYOLO will go LIVE in november 2019. For expenses, I have spent all of my savings in the development of this project.<p>I am the sole full-time team member as of now, based out of Singapore &amp; India, Apart from me, I have some friends and previous colleagues who are working with me on Pro-Bono basis and some freelance developers who are creating the platform. My name is Shamik Sharma, you can check my LinkedIn here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;in.linkedin.com&#x2F;in&#x2F;nameshamik.<p>Our Early Access Program is a multi referral program. In which you earn money in bitcoins for taking part in the program and referring your friends.<p>All of the amounts in BTC will be transferred to the user’s wallet of choice.<p>We are also LIVE on product hunt at www.producthunt.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;bityolo<p>I urge all of you to please ask me questions and any doubts you may have.<p>Due to 2000 character limit on Hacker News, cannot post more details, please ask below.
======
luckylion
So it's affiliate commission cash back like dozens of others but you only pay
out in bitcoin.

~~~
Bitdalf
Hey LuckyLion yes. But, not like others since we are sharing a majority of our
earnings with our users. Also, the main reason for me to create this project
was because I live in india, where the space is not cryptocurrency friendly.
But, since my main focus was in Blockchain space as a project manager I wanted
to do this only. I simply want to make Bitcoin the main currency. Getting
people to use it.

